# ivf and adoption



## Shell 2 (Oct 26, 2008)

I have heard that if you have had unsuccesfull ivf then adoption is not an option, can anyone tell me if this is true
Shell 2


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Shell 2

I have moved your post here as it wouldnt have got answered in the FAQ's bit

Who ever told that if you have IVF that fails that you cant adopt is talking out of their 

I had lots of treatments including IVF and have 2 children asleep upstairs who i become their mummy via adoption! 

most agencies ask you to wait 6-12months post failed treatment before commiting to IVF due to the costs involved for them accessing you.

any other questions feel free to ask

xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi shell

not true at all !!! i think the vast majority of us have had some time of fert tx at some point

as MJ said some agencies ask you to wait some time, but ours did not at all, we had failed ivf one day an rung our LA the next xx


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi Shell,

Sorry you heard that, we had unsuccesful IVF - I have never heard that before - we are halfway into the adoption process now - no problems with sw and fertility front other than they like to be sure you have come to terms with it before you adopt.

Good Luck.

mavis x


----------



## Shell 2 (Oct 26, 2008)

Many thanks everybody
Yet again people on here have offered the advice i needed.

xxx
Shell 2


----------



## nic68 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi Shell 2,

That is a load of rubbish, i had negative iui treatments and ivf treatment also and we have moved to adoption.

Nicola x


----------



## Mx4321 (May 28, 2008)

Another one here to state it is a load of rubbish.

We had a failed treatment in August and applied in November with a separate letter to say why we did not think the year months wait was fair and were able to demonstrate this to them We had frozens ones still available which we could have used but could not bear the emotional turmoil of another failed attempt and wanted to move on with our lives whichever path we chose. 

We were helped in this that we had an initial enquiry meeting with our LA before starting our treatment and were advised that it would look better if we had tried the IVF route before going on to adoption.

We met with SW in the Feb attended prepcourse in the May approved early December.


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

No that is not true.  I would think there is a high proportion of people who adopt who have had failed ivf.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I was a referee for my friends adoption process and they social worker asked me had I considered adoption and I explained about my IVF journey and she said that they don't (maybe just this Borough) take couples having IVF at the time as they want them to come after treatment has finished and ideally she siad that they get their baby. She said they would wonder why a couple disengaged after they had put time and resources into their case and the potential child's and then when they rang them they found that they were pregnant through treatment etc

Some Boroughs have a time space between ivf and adoption process.

Good luck


----------



## superneets (May 5, 2009)

i am new to FF and this is an interesting read, I didn't realise that different LA had different rules. Gives me some hope that perhaps we could adopt one day!
Nice one!


----------

